# “Ultra HD/4K: Solving Challenges for Sales, Demos & Multiroom Distribution" CES panel discussion



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I was selected to be a panelist at the upcoming Las Vegas CES convention. The Grammy award winner, Jack Puig and Sony's 4K specialist Gordon Shackelford join me on the panel. 

The event is produced by CEA and CEPro magazine. “Ultra HD/4K: Solving Challenges for Sales, Demos & Multiroom Distribution” will take place at 8 a.m. on Wednesday, January 8 at the Venetian Resort & Hotel in rooms Lando 4301 A/B. The schedule includes a Venetian breakfast

I encourage all CES attendees to not miss this breakfast event. 

Hope to see and meet HTS members at the discussion forum.

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Won't make it but I'm very interested to know what's going to happen. I know Samsung is using their jump drive now and will have a server of their own soon. Sony uses their server. Netflix is prepping 4K. Just wondering if this is truly the end of physical media or if we'll actually get an announcement from Blu-Ray soon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> Netflix is prepping 4K. Just wondering if this is truly the end of physical media or if we'll actually get an announcement from Blu-Ray soon.


Netflix at 4k is a bit of a joke considering they can't even stream HD at a decent quality. I don't see an end to physical media for a very long time however I do see some sort of flash media rather than a disk format.


----------

